# Overnighter friday/saturday



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Have 2 spaces open for crew, leaving freeport on friday at noon and coming back saturday..... Planning to go to boomvang.... PM me....


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

full crew.... thanks hope to see some of you out there,


----------

